

Next generation of Web Apps, built with just jQuery & CSS - makuchaku
http://appdok.com/?utm_source=HN&utm_medium=HN&utm_campaign=appdok

======
jjm
I found the pulse very annoying.

~~~
makuchaku
That's was just an experiment to get focus on the download button...

Any thoughts on the Apps?

Developer portal might interest you more -
<http://adomado.github.com/developers/>

